# A CALL FOR HELP - Cigar Aff's



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

I was given this cigar a while back. Was told it's old... can anyone identify it, know anything about it... 

Ok... say the obvious... looks German... so beyond that does anyone know anything about this cigar or where to look for info? :nerd::huh::imconfused::errrr:

Thanks in advance for even trying...


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

well from what it looks like...they gave it a number and then said...nono just kidding this is your number... lol

and roughly i think it translates to literally something about herfing.. but my german is a bit rusty


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

This is gonna take skills way beyond my level. I tried a little earlier to find something and couldnt. Good Luck.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

It's dutch. This is all I could find.

http://www.hollandcigarhouse.co.uk/index.php?do=CoronaView&from=20&step=20


----------



## Lewinsky's Toy (Sep 7, 2008)

That looks more French to me. But if it were German, first thing that comes to mind when reading it is "The Cigar" since German is closely related to the English language...


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

jim i did also find out the cigar is from holland if that helps at all


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

*Found some info on the net*



ctiicda said:


> This is gonna take skills way beyond my level. I tried a little earlier to find something and couldnt. Good Luck.


But couldnt translate the languages:angry: (dutch, irish, WTF... ) :arghhhh:

I'm just a country boy ... it'll take some language skills that are beyond me.:frown:


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

hmmm.. interesting... I'm no help.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Interesting. Looked like a sausage at first glance. haha


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Coule we email the pics to the person who makes them and see what kinda response we get???


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

ya if you could figure out who makes them...all we know is its a cigar made in holland...and has a horse and buggy on it lol


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

AdReNaLiN jUnKeE said:


> ya if you could figure out who makes them...all we know is its a cigar made in holland...and has a horse and buggy on it lol


http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt=A0geu_Jbg8hI8wsAW1pXNyoA?p=huifkar+cigar&fr=yfp-t-109&ei=UTF-8

Looks like Agio did at one time have something to do with them... shoot them an email and see if they can help...


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

where there ya go... i bet they can give you info on it


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

*Thanks Dozer*



DOZER said:


> It's dutch. This is all I could find.
> 
> http://www.hollandcigarhouse.co.uk/index.php?do=CoronaView&from=20&step=20


:smoke::teacher:
From the site link... I wrote Holland Cigar House asking if they could help with any information... we'll see what kind of response we get.


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

It seems to be De Huifiker is the brand of cigar, its a reserve edition #214543 out of 949640 and it looks like they sell for about 35.00 euro.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very cool


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice... 35 euro is a pricey stick


----------



## Smoke 'em All (Aug 17, 2008)

From the Netherlands by Agio Cigars. Their site isn't much help, so I believe the cigar may be discontinued. I did find that Balmoral and De Huifkar seems to still be in production, but no listings of where to buy them.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cigar_brands

I believe Agio Cigars are made in Sri Lanka, though I believe they are finished in Belgium.

Since I hate being stumped, I sent them an email to try to get to the bottom of this.:smoke:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Huifkar is one of the brands made by the Agio Company here in Belgium. Most cigars they make are short-fillers. But this one I never see before!! Have a link to the official Agio homepage;

http://www.agiocigars.com/html/home.htm


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I just knew that ^^^ guy Toni would know something about this smoke--WTG toni!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

you should have held a contest ...!


----------



## Smoke 'em All (Aug 17, 2008)

Well I didn't get much from Agio Cigars. I emailed them and here's what they sent me.

De Huifkar is one of our premium cigar brands which is only distributed in The Netherlands and Belgium. Our other cigar brands (Agio Mehari's, Panter and Balmoral) are distributed worldwide and exported from The Netherlands to more than 100 countries.

In the USA Agio Cigars is distributed by DomRey Cigar Inc.
Please contact DomRey to find a retailer near you.

DomRey Cigar
1812 44th Avenue East
Bradenton, FL 34203
ph. 800.347.1921 or 941.360.8200

Looks like we can't easily get them, so enjoy it! If you do smoke it, be sure to give a review (not that most of us will ever see a Huifkar). I hoped to find more, but oh well. Maybe Toni can give us more info on it.


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

*Thanks for trying...*



Smoke 'em All said:


> Well I didn't get much from Agio Cigars. I emailed them and here's what they sent me.
> 
> De Huifkar is one of our premium cigar brands which is only distributed in The Netherlands and Belgium. Our other cigar brands (Agio Mehari's, Panter and Balmoral) are distributed worldwide and exported from The Netherlands to more than 100 countries.
> 
> ...


I never got a reply from the email I sent Holland Cigar. Was hoping someone could have interpreted the numbers or give some clue as to age. ... but such is life... I'll smoke it anyway... 
Thanks...


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

*Thanks*



EKGOTSKILLZZ said:


> you should have held a contest ...!


I think you are right on target... this was a great opportunity for a contest. I'll kick myself for not thinking of that up front...

:brick:


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

BigJim said:


> I never got a reply from the email I sent Holland Cigar. Was hoping someone could have interpreted the numbers or give some clue as to age. ... but such is life... I'll smoke it anyway...
> Thanks...


uh hello, i gave you that information a few posts above.


----------



## biged843 (Aug 5, 2008)

Take it easy on Jim, he's old.


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

*OKeee DoKee.*



nyisles said:


> uh hello, i gave you that information a few posts above.


I sent an email too... never got a reply to the email I sent. Glad you got a response... but Holland Cigar hasn't replied to me.

Thanks for your response though.


----------

